

Tell HN: Launch an App month, Ship it in the next 30 days - aymeric

Hi,<p>This is this month of the year again. 
(last year's thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398)<p>The objective is to launch an app this month.<p>I have set up this page to keep each other accountable: http://goalstribe.com/join/november<p>What will you launch?<p>(I will work on a business process documentation app)
======
pbackx
I will be launching <http://www.expensesspreadsheet.net> (not live yet)

It's an expense tracking application. Entirely focused on the way I personally
track my expenses (but couldn't find anywhere else). And now I'd like to see
if other people like it too.

The web app itself is a node.js application on Heroku. It's 80% finished. I
have done a little market research, but still need to do a lot more (currently
I'm thinking about focusing on the "early retirement extreme crowd"). I'm also
not sure yet how and if I'll monetize it.

------
ecaroth
I'm launching an app in web, extension, and desktop form to help keep you
healthy, fit, stress-free, and prevent strain/injury during your desk-bound
workday

------
bradbeattie
I'm a few days early, but on the 30th I launched a new version of
<https://modernballots.com>, an app for running elections with the Schulze
Method and its multiple winner counterparts. Among other enhancements, I've
added a mobile CSS and I've added 3 key branches of functionality it didn't
have before.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

------
rudasn
<http://www.getbluebird.com>

I'm working on a better way to communicate with your team and partners and
manage your projects. I've been thinking about this for about a month and
yesterday wrote my first line of code. Let's see if I can ship something by
the end of the month.

------
MattBearman
I just launched DashPoll - <http://dashpoll.com> \- its a free API based
poll/survey app.

Idea to launch was 10 hours, albeit spread over a week or so.

I'd love to get some feedback.

~~~
bradbeattie
Hey Matt. Looks like you and I worked on similar things here. I'd very much
suggest that you provide your voters with the opportunity to express more than
a single preference.

Single response question: What month were you born?

Multiple response question: What would improve DashPoll?

------
dholowiski
Hm... missed it by a month. I soft launched <http://onepix.me> yesterday
(developed through october), it's instant notifications (SMS, Email) when
select web pages are viewed.

------
anujkk
I'll launch a web app that will let users discover music on basis of its
emotional aspect(for example, sad songs, patriotic songs) and will let them
create playlist and share it with friends on facebook.

~~~
mattblalock
How about editable playlists? Allow users to make suggested revisions and
additions, letting a playlist evolved without the OP...

I've longed for someone to do it... something akin to StereoMood with a little
bit of TurnTable.fm activity to it.

~~~
anujkk
What do you mean by editable playlist? Are you suggesting to let users update
each other's playlist?

My app will have a global song database with emo-tags(user generated) attached
to songs. It will let user maintain their own playlist, import songs from
other public playlists or site's global playlists.

~~~
mattblalock
Yeah, community playlists. StereoMood sort of does it... I think more with
tags, like you suggest.

I always want something me and my music nerd friends can play with and share.
Like keep a playlist going in the office but let any people add to it.

Google Docs for playlists?

~~~
anujkk
Group Playlists - A playlist maintained by a selected group of friends. :)

------
mattblalock
I'm launching an app to organize & evaluate business ideas.

For updates: <http://mattblalock.com/blog/idea-tracking/>

~~~
anujkk
Good luck. I'll definitely use it.

I've also thought about working on something similar. I even designed few
pages but eventually dropped the idea to work on other interesting projects.
Here are the designs(you can use it if it is of any help) -

Home Page - <http://anujkumar.com/ideaproject/index.png>

Profile Page - <http://anujkumar.com/ideaproject/user.png>

------
jefflinwood
I'm working on a web dev toolkit resource site to keep up with all the new
changes in front end development (especially if, like me, you're not a full-
time front end web developer)

------
smashing
I am going to launch an App that will create and launch an App. It will be
sentient enough to terminate itself if it isn't being productive enough.

------
brackin
Go on then, going to launch an app that sorts the problem of finding places to
work when you travel or aren't always in one place.

------
secos
I'm so happy to see people still doing this. (I'm also launching at least one
(maybe 3 - sigh don't ask) apps this month.

------
byoung2
I'm going to work on an app that simplifies project management when
outsourcing (think Jira plus Amazon Mechanical Turk)

~~~
irunbackwards
Have you seen what Phillip Rosedale (Second Life) is doing at Love Machine /
The Worklist?

<https://www.worklist.net/worklist/>

He talks about it the first time he was interviewed on Foundation by Kevin
Rose -- <http://foundation.kr/3/>

~~~
byoung2
Thanks for sharing that...I hadn't heard of the Worklist, but I'll definitely
draw some inspiration from it.

------
rcavezza
I'm working on an app that automatically saves you money per click on Adwords
and adCenter

~~~
aymeric
Really? Send me a link once ready...

~~~
rcavezza
Will do.

------
instakill
I'm launching a market research app.

~~~
aymeric
Sounds interesting, any url I can go to?

